# Need help



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Ive been running into a couple of bumps on the road to having a nice planted tank.

Most of my plants are turning brown and some of them shrivle up and die.

My drift wood is still growing green algae and some white cotton fungus aswell. Can the cotton stuff kill my fish if I decide to leave it there? Because removing the wood to boil would be a pain. 
Also my plants and the tank glass have this wierd stuff that looks like tiny white fibers all over them. Is it a form of algae?

Can anyone help me with all this please? My tank is a 29gal with a 20 watt fluorescent light. I also recently got some "Leaf Zone Plant Food" wich contains Iron and Potassium. Will that help in any way?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I was considering having live plants in with my Rhom tank as well but realised that Rhoms need a dim lit tank and a lot of plants need a high volume of light so I didn't feel that it would work.

Are your plants geting enough natural light?

I would boil the wood to rid the white fungus, harmful or not to the fish, it doesn't look nice.


----------



## piranha_breeder01 (Aug 17, 2005)

i have only gravel in my 60 gallon with a larg rick as the vocal point..ive heard that if i raise piranhas in a tank contaning no hiding places...the p's will become more aware and agressive


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

Your problem is that you dont have enough light to grow any plants even low light ones willl have alot of problems, you need to at least double your current lighting, if you can fit it over your tank go to walmart and buy a dual fixture that uses T8 bulbs, buy some plant & aquarium bulbs from hardware store and set that above your tank, you want about 2watts per gallon (wpg).
if i was you i would get rid of the cottony stuff as its probably fungus or bacterial.
James



Cobra said:


> Ive been running into a couple of bumps on the road to having a nice planted tank.
> 
> Most of my plants are turning brown and some of them shrivle up and die.
> 
> ...


----------

